

Why were there no PlayBook lineups? Because RIM cares about its customers - techvibes
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/why-were-there-no-blackberry-playbook-lineups-because-rim-cares-about-its-consumers-2011-04-19

======
dr_
The more obvious rationale for this is a lack of real demand for the PlayBook.

------
dy
RIM cares about it's customers - the carriers and their retail stores.

I'm starting to get perturbed by how much control we relinquish from the
consumer - Apple didn't force anyone to wait in line, people did it cause they
wanted the device.

There's a price for everything and anyone could have traded their time/money
for an iPad earlier, all up to how much you wanted the device.

------
korussian
Remember that thing you really, really wanted as a kid... how one day, on
Christmas or on your birthday, you opened up the box to see _wow_ there it is
- all the waiting and dreaming and there it is!...

... should have just pre-ordered.

